# Dish and National Geographic HD?



## pgde (Nov 30, 2005)

Does anybody know if Dish will be carrying the new National Geographic HD channel which is now being advertised as available in January on their SD channel?

Thanks and Happy New Years!

P.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

:welcome_s pdge

Nothing has been anounced or hinted yet. Stay tuned.

JL


----------



## mya23rd (Dec 11, 2005)

From what I understand Nat Geographic HD will first be available on DirecTV and some cable systems. This sounds about right since Nat Geo is part of the Newscorp empire which owns both DTV and Nat Geo. 

Also I think Dish Network is focused right now on integrating the Voom Channels and offering HD locals. I’m sure Dish will eventually add Nat Geo HD but probably not for a long while.


----------



## sampatterson (Aug 27, 2002)

It will be available to Europe. Sky, I believed, has already announced that it will be available to UK viewers in HD in Jan. I don't think anyone here has announced carriage agreements. Since it will be on Sky there is a better chance that D* will get it than Dish.


----------



## pgde (Nov 30, 2005)

Thanks everybody for the response. What a bummer! It would seem that this is just the kind of thing for HD!

Happy New Years.

P.


----------

